# west point pic update



## killitgrillit (Mar 28, 2009)

Drove over to snake creek this afternoon and took some pics for ya'll to see what it's lookin like


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey D I think we can still put in there and shoot a few,,,lol


----------



## Michael (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually that looks better than I'd expected


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 28, 2009)

That looked like my backyard this morning.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 28, 2009)

I figured it would be much worse than that also.


----------



## bowfisher1 (Apr 1, 2009)

no doubt we are dealing with muddy water ..but if its in the grass and the carp are too.......you can see them  wiggling around!


----------



## markland (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey quit giving up my strategy, I was trying to keep that to myself!!!


----------



## bowfisher1 (Apr 1, 2009)

oops...my bad! ...so you finally gonna make a state shoot?


----------



## markland (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I'm considering it although I haven't even wet the boat yet this year, but would be nice to get out and play some, just can't expect too much from me!  The mud sucks though and I hate mud!!!


----------



## Michael (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah! Come on down and play in the mud with us Mark. If you don't want to get your boat wet, just do like I am and ride with someone else


----------



## markland (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I wish, would be alot easier, but I did some work on the boat and changed my fan steering setup around and need to get it out and run it some to make sure everything is working right.  Will see ya there!


----------



## bowfisher1 (Apr 1, 2009)

dont feel bad my boats been in the water...Once this year !....i'll break it in this weekend.


----------



## backyard buck (Apr 2, 2009)

bowfisher1 said:


> dont feel bad my boats been in the water...Once this year !....i'll break it in this weekend.



will you be at westpoint, if so what part


----------



## Michael (Apr 2, 2009)

backyard buck said:


> will you be at westpoint, if so what part



4th Annual Georgia State Championship       
               Bowfishing  Tournament
April 4th, 7PM – 7AM
Location: West Point lake .GA/AL
Highland Marina.
Total Numbers Format
$100 Entry Fee
 $25 Big Fish Pot Optional
2 or 3 Man Tournament Format
Carp & Gar suckers Only
NO  SHAD or Catfish
BAA Sanctioned Event
Registration will start at 5 PM until 6:30PM
There will be a meeting at the ramp at 6:30pm for all teams
Starting position will be determined by time of entry
Payout will be determined by number of entries, 100% payback
Scouting before tournament is legal no bows in boat 24 hours prior to shoot!

For more information contact
Jason Evans 706-436-2017
Jason Cathey 706-969-8330
Kevin Reed 706-318-6992

Sponsored by: 


www.backwaterbowfishing.com


----------



## archerholic (Apr 3, 2009)

The Bowfishing Madness boat has no idea where the fish will be and has no strategy in mind. Due to that we will follow Mark all night long.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 3, 2009)

There are a good deal of carp moving up in the coves off the river (above Snake Creek).


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 3, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> There are a good deal of carp moving up in the coves off the river (above Snake Creek).



Yea but, me and a buddy where looking at the lake today and he said it was so muddy you could track a coon across it.


----------



## Michael (Apr 3, 2009)

killitgrillit said:


> Yea but, me and a buddy where looking at the lake today and he said it was so muddy you could track a coon across it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 3, 2009)

You would be surprised at the visibility of some of the coves..especially the ones with a good feeder creek.


----------

